
M.I.T. Game-Changer: Free Online Education For All - mjfern
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jamesmarshallcrotty/2011/12/21/m-i-t-game-changer-free-online-education-for-all/
======
mchusma
The education market provides 3 main things: actual teaching, a social
network, and credentials/social proof. Its great to see the actual teaching
being tackled, and it will be interesting to see if they find a way to let
students shine on the credential side. They say they will offer a certificate,
but this certificate being difficult to obtain and highly indicative to
mastery will be what make this offering a true alternatives to expensive
colleges. Right now the best credential that I can think of that is relatively
inexpensive, not tied to schooling, and highly regarded is the CFA.

